# Briggs & Stratton 22HP Twin Model 407577-0292E1



## tanner (Apr 7, 2009)

Mounted on riding mower. I have a problem that it back fires on the left cyclinder. The more I operate the mower the louder the back fire continues. Need help any ideas???


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

More then likely the valves need to be readjusted on the left cylinder, if the exhaust valve clearance is too tight then it will be open when the cylinder fires and that's where your getting the backfire.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have never run across one that the valve clearances closed up on. They usually get loose. I have had them come so loose that the push rod has fallen off. You will get a back fire through the carburetor (that's what a backfire is) if the exhaust valve stays closed all the time on one of the cylinders on an engine with multiple cylinders.


----------

